
Peer Review my web app! (See Comment for more info) - Readmore
http://www.klipboardz.com/
======
mynameishere
Quick impression:

Has the rough look of a squatting site. The bold, underlined titles remind me
of the style used in v|agra spam. The google ads are too numerous. I strongly
recommend getting rid of them until you get serious traffic. They'll turn away
potential users. Okay--those are just style issues, subject to opinion.

~~~
Readmore
Haha you should have seen it before the latest 'redesign'! Unfortunately I'm
not a graphic artist, but it may be time to find one. People don't like ugly
sites, with the exception of craigslist.

------
danielha
Your description should be more prominent. It's sitting obscurely next to the
ads.

And about the ads: You don't need them, especially at this point. You don't
have the traffic, I assume, to realize any type of real results from those ads
-- and in the meantime you might be scaring away potential users.

~~~
Readmore
I think that's a good point, the ads aren't gaining anything for me and they
take up screen space. Thanks.

------
Readmore
I'd like to get some feedback and opinions on my web app Klipboardz.com. I
built it so that my friends and I could all share links together without the
whole Internet reading what we had to say. I thought other people might want
that too so I built a social news site based on small groups. However, it
doesn't seem to really be catching on with anyone. I'd like to know if any of
you see a reason for that, something I may be missing by being too close to
the problem. Please let me know what you think in the comments.

~~~
jwecker
Is the only difference between this and, say, digg, the ability to block
public access to a group posting area? It might just not be a compelling
enough feature by itself.

~~~
Readmore
That and the Online TV section are the main features that make it different. I
don't really like submitting to Digg, and now Reddit, because my posts rarely
get anywhere. Also since the people I really want to talk to about it are my
friends it does me no good because they can't easily find my posts. I built
Klipboardz hoping that there were other people like me who read news sites but
didn't contribute for fear of posting or because it seemed pointless. If they
post on Klipboardz they know that their friends will see it and then if it
makes it to the front page it's icing on the cake. But, as you said, it may be
that there are't other people who feel that way, or that the feature isn't
enough on it's own. The Online TV section is fairly new and I'm still fleshing
it out. I have a PC connected to my TV in the living room and it's nice to
just click on a movie or tv channel and start watching it without waiting for
something to download. ;)

------
drop19
I would reduce the size of the headlines that are links; I think that's what
gives it a lot of the squatting-site feel others have commented on.

------
chendy
How is this different from Blue Dot? http://bluedot.us/front

~~~
Readmore
We exist in similiar markets.:) Actually I hadn't realized they had the same
kind of features before today.

